# Dogs in cars...continued



## Tiga (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone. The dogs in cars thread didn´t come to any conclusion as to whether dogs now had to be crated or if they can be restrained by a seatbelt harness. I am coming to Spain next week from Portugal (where there is no law at all about dogs being restrained in cars) I usually travel my three in the back of the car, two of them in one crate and the other one with a seatbelt harness. 

My Spanish friends have told me that the law in Spain now says the dogs have to be in individual crates....is this correct?. There isn't room in the back of my car for three crates!. The other option is to put two of them in the horse trailer I will also be towing....is there any law about carrying dogs in a horse trailer?...do they have to also be individually crated inside that?...Spain is certainly more heavily regulated and enforced than Portugal!

Thanks in advance for your advice :confused2:


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

As far as im aware they have to be harnessed using the seatbelts and optionaly in dog boxes but it certainly changes if your english 
I have seen them frown in the back of pickups no harnesses 
Sat on drivers laps and the mossos havent said a word
But one english guy had his new car inspected police couldnt find anything to fine him and saw his dog in the back behind a dog guard
60 euro fine so just hope you get a decent copper


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

As far as im aware they have to be harnessed using the seatbelts and optionaly in dog boxes but it certainly changes if your english 
I have seen them frown in the back of pickups no harnesses 
Sat on drivers laps and the mossos havent said a word
But one english guy had his new car inspected police couldnt find anything to fine him and saw his dog in the back behind a dog guard
60 euro fine so just hope you get a decent copper
Gooduck


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is no law stating dogs must be in crates. I don't think there is a crate big enough to hold our Rhodesian Ridgeback. He has a harness and is restrained.

I sometimes wonder where immigrants get these odd ideas about so-called 'Spanish laws'

I also sometimes think that how or if a law is interpreted depends very much on the mood of the officer dealing with the issue....whether he had a good dinner, rowed with his wife, saw his team lose....


----------



## Tiga (May 29, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> There is no law stating dogs must be in crates. I don't think there is a crate big enough to hold our Rhodesian Ridgeback. He has a harness and is restrained.
> 
> I sometimes wonder where immigrants get these odd ideas about so-called 'Spanish laws'
> 
> I also sometimes think that how or if a law is interpreted depends very much on the mood of the officer dealing with the issue....whether he had a good dinner, rowed with his wife, saw his team lose....


Thanks, if you see a Portuguese jeep towing an English horse trailer with two horses and three Springer Spaniels with ears blowing in the breeze out of the back windows passing by Marbela on June 6th...it's probably me!


----------



## Pearls (May 25, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I also sometimes think that how or if a law is interpreted depends very much on the mood of the officer dealing with the issue....whether he had a good dinner, rowed with his wife, saw his team lose....


Spot on with that observation. I have 2 dogs one is happy to sit on the back seat, the other on my lap with a seatbelt harness (if I'm not driving) or in the passenger seat if I am driving and I am often stopped by the Guardia late at night while doing their routine checks. Sometimes they frown at the dog being in the front and insist she goes in the back, certainly not bothered about a restraint, other times they pat her on the head and tell me to drive on, depends on their mood but so far never received any fine or warning.


----------



## Tiga (May 29, 2012)

Pearls said:


> Spot on with that observation. I have 2 dogs one is happy to sit on the back seat, the other on my lap with a seatbelt harness (if I'm not driving) or in the passenger seat if I am driving and I am often stopped by the Guardia late at night while doing their routine checks. Sometimes they frown at the dog being in the front and insist she goes in the back, certainly not bothered about a restraint, other times they pat her on the head and tell me to drive on, depends on their mood but so far never received any fine or warning.


as a retired UK Police Officer I understand that not all summary offences are dealt by prosecution and action is discretionary depending on an officers priorities and commitments....I just want to avoid unnecessary lawbreaking if possible


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

as I understand it it's about distraction to the driver, so a seatbelt harness or restraint such as dog guard / crate is sufficient (or should be unless you get an arse stopping you!)

Guardia have told us before that it's sufficient


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tiga said:


> Thanks, if you see a Portuguese jeep towing an English horse trailer with two horses and three Springer Spaniels with ears blowing in the breeze out of the back windows passing by Marbela on June 6th...it's probably me!




I'll look out for you! Should be hard to miss!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just as with driving in flipflops on the other thread, the law is not specific. It just states (unless it has changed since I last checked a year ago) that dogs must be restrained in such a way that they are not able to distract the driver or cause the car to be driven dangerously. Local police can and do make their own interpretations.

http://happypets-tienda.blogspot.com.es/2011/12/normativa-dgt-para-llevar-mascotas-en.html


----------

